# wow way to have an earth quake maine...



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol we just had an earth quake..its been a while! Sounded like a mack truck just drove through the driveway and vibrated the house...wonder if fish feel that lol? 
We barely ever have quakes here...its not something they ever bothered to teach us how to handle growing up...from movies ive seen, if its bad your supposed to get in the door-way right?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

safest place is to be outside away from anything that can fall on you (of course in a big city with skyscrapers that wouldn't work). I think otherwise doorways are fine i think


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't care ; i am going to go out and stand right in the middle of it...if it isn't my time to go then nothing can take me....


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i don't care ; i am going to go out and stand right in the middle of it...if it isn't my time to go then nothing can take me....


Problem is, something can take your arm, your leg, or any particular body part and you live. Soooo, I fail to see the point here lol. Be safe and live, or "possibly" live with more suck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

blindkiller85: I think that loha was making a joke about it. I don't think that he would intentionally go outside and stand in the middle of an earthquake. 

Best thing to do is get under something that is sturdy enough to hold during an earthquake. Earthquakes are can be very strong.

Tomorrow my college is having an earthquake drill at 10:18am on the 18th of October 2012. Now isn't that ironic? I will be laughing if a real earthquake hits, after I duck and cover that is, on that day.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

blindkiller85 said:


> Problem is, something can take your arm, your leg, or any particular body part and you live. Soooo, I fail to see the point here lol. Be safe and live, or "possibly" live with more suck.


Take it easy son. It was a joke. Don't take things too seriously.

BTW - I'm with loha. LOL!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh my....why folks gotta be so serious all the time.....but here is the thing............
there have been many times in my life where i should have been dead.........but i didn't die.....there was a reason.....i firmly believe that god has something in store for me...
good.....bad.....or otherwise ; i don't know what it is ; but he is keeping me around for it...
while i have no intentions of stepping out in front of the train...i am his when he comes to get me....after all ; you just can't argue with the man....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Very true Lohachata.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

My favorite earthquake when I was in cali was when I was staying in the motel and at like 2 am there was a loud Crack (like lightning) and my bed moved down then slammed into the wall. And that was it. Just Crack- BAM- done. I was left like what???? Ohhhh earthquake. Snore.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

doorway in a structural wall or bathtub with a mattress over you, but maybe that's for tornadoes. Don't have too many earthquakes in IL or GA (though the Kaskakia one was big). Last time I thought I felt an earthquake it turned out to be an explosion in a refinery.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i'm telling you right now, if the ground moves when it isnt supposed to, i'm bending over and kissing my butt goodbye!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I experience several each year. My rimless has not seen one yet. Im assuming its going to be a mess.....


----------

